# pregnancy coding change of insurance



## cooper1 (Sep 2, 2009)

We have a pt who switched insurances part way thru her pregnancy. With her new insurance she had 6 prenatal visits prior to giving birth. Do I bill for these visits then the delivery only code or do I bill delivery code with  antepartum and postparum care?


----------



## kbarron (Sep 2, 2009)

I would bill the expired insurance for the Antepartum care 4-6 visits. The new ins would get the rest of the global delivery. Hope this helps.


----------



## imjsanderson (Sep 2, 2009)

The first insurance gets billed antepartum care depending on the number of visits, 1-3 bill individually, 4-6 use 59425, and 7+ use CPT 59426.

The new insurance is billed the same way for antepartum depending on the number of visits.  The delivery gets billed as delivery w/ postpartum only, 59410 or 59515.

This can no longer be billed as global now that the insurance has been split.


----------

